# Veritas® Stainless-Steel Edge Plane – Limited Edition



## Mirboo (4 Sep 2007)

The Veritas 30th anniversary edge plane is now available for order.

Veritas® Stainless-Steel Edge Plane – Limited Edition

Looks nice.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (4 Sep 2007)

Mirboo":3hsfpt9w said:


> The Veritas 30th anniversary edge plane is now availalble for order.
> 
> Veritas® Stainless-Steel Edge Plane – Limited Edition
> 
> Looks nice.



I wonder if they will come out with a left and right? like the black iron ones.


----------



## Rob Lee (4 Sep 2007)

Lord Nibbo":1fcx8d89 said:


> Mirboo":1fcx8d89 said:
> 
> 
> > The Veritas 30th anniversary edge plane is now availalble for order.
> ...



Nope... These are cast from the modified bronze edge plane tooling... won't be any more of either one, once they're out.

No lefts either - as we feel left-handers can "not use" a right-hand plane as easily as right-handers can "not use" it .... :lol: 

Cheers - 

Rob

(but we are doing a LH skew rebate...)


----------



## Lord Nibbo (4 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":1ycbfv2x said:


> (but we are doing a LH skew rebate...)




:shock: #-o  \/ [-X


----------



## bugbear (5 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":2r6bdyf9 said:


> Lord Nibbo":2r6bdyf9 said:
> 
> 
> > Mirboo":2r6bdyf9 said:
> ...



I thought casting stainless steel was "interesting" ?

BugBear


----------



## Rob Lee (5 Sep 2007)

Hi Paul - 

It's the machining that's "interesting"...it's awfully tough on tools!

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## newt (5 Sep 2007)

Philly let us know what its like to use :lol:


----------



## promhandicam (10 Sep 2007)

Mirboo":nyy9mi6o said:


> The Veritas 30th anniversary edge plane is now available for order.
> Veritas® Stainless-Steel Edge Plane – Limited Edition
> Looks nice.



Thanks Ian for that link - mine arrived today \/ 4,983km away in Cranleigh  but I have to go to the UK next month so not too long to wait \/

Coming from an engineering background there was just something about the look of the plane that 'itched where I scratch', if you know what I mean. :wink:

Being cast from stainless steel does make it rather special and something that I will not only use but also keep to hand on to my son in the future - to go with his great great grandfathers screwdriver! And, a definite plus, it won't go rusty like most of my other tools. 

I'll write a review when I finally take possession!

Steve :wink:


----------



## Philly (11 Sep 2007)

newt":3f7m4zrz said:


> Philly let us know what its like to use :lol:


Oh Pete, I don't just buy every tool that appears on the market, you know 8-[ 
Philly :lol:


----------



## Waka (11 Sep 2007)

Philly":3ctkzvza said:


> newt":3ctkzvza said:
> 
> 
> > Philly let us know what its like to use :lol:
> ...



Are we sure?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":33o38sdn said:


> No lefts either - as we feel left-handers can "not use" a right-hand plane as easily as right-handers can "not use" it .... :lol:
> 
> Cheers -
> 
> Rob



A little confused here as to me the plane on the website is a left hander - i.e. to stand in front of the board shown, and grip the plane (finger in dip and palm on rear curve), one would have to use the left hand, not the right (without some special kind of wrist).

In fact, there si a left hand holding it lower down.


----------



## tnimble (11 Sep 2007)

Tony":1sq8qkr3 said:
 

> A little confused here as to me the plane on the website is a left hander - i.e. to stand in front of the board shown, and grip the plane (finger in dip and palm on rear curve), one would have to use the left hand, not the right (without some special kind of wrist).
> 
> In fact, there si a left hand holding it lower down.



It all depends on from which side you look at it. When pulling the plane towards you, pushing it away in front of you or using it sidewards.

Anyhow it would be nice to see a matching LH/RH for this one, it just looks a bit odd to have the nice stainless steel besides an iron one. (Or the bronze version that would look nicer but lacks the fine adjustment).

On the other hand that would cost another $199 :roll:


----------



## Rob Lee (11 Sep 2007)

tnimble":2atvxo2u said:


> (snip)
> 
> On the other hand that would cost another $199 :roll:



Actually, the LH model (in a run of 300) would cost at least $400, as we'd need need all new tooling and fixtures.... :shock: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## engineer one (11 Sep 2007)

yea rob, but think of the gloat power :twisted: :roll: 

paul :wink:


----------



## dchenard (11 Sep 2007)

The plane is a right-hander all right. Just remember that it is not used in the same way as a bench plane, i.e. standing behind the board. One stands to the side of the board, holds the body with the left hand and the "pommel" with the right hand. 

I must say that the plane is quite stunning to look at, I had one at my plane orgy this past weekend (and we got to play with the plough too :wink.

DC

Waiting for the gout medication to kick in


----------



## tnimble (11 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":q8bvbp14 said:


> tnimble":q8bvbp14 said:
> 
> 
> > (snip)
> ...



Based on making new tooling for a LH stainless steel version or based on replacing the tooling for the iron LH edge plane just before end of life and use them for a small batch of LH stainless steel planes?


----------



## Pekka Huhta (11 Sep 2007)

engineer one":3d0pxdqz said:


> yea rob, but think of the gloat power :twisted: :roll:



Huh, I got one already 







Intuitively that really looks more like a right-hand tool. But it's just a matter of having a right-hand bench, the Special Special Edition above couldn't be used with the planks clamped to the bench "the usual way", otherwise you'd have to plane from the backside of the board. 

For me it's just the same, I'm just as much a lefty as a righty. Most of the things are just as hard whichever hand I use :wink: 

Pekka


----------



## Rob Lee (11 Sep 2007)

tnimble":c5ddm3dy said:


> (snip)
> 
> 
> Based on making new tooling for a LH stainless steel version or based on replacing the tooling for the iron LH edge plane just before end of life and use them for a small batch of LH stainless steel planes?



Based on all new tooling.... the SS casting is done by a different plant than the ductile.... the LH iron tooling has only about.....oh....20 years of life left in it.... :lol: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (11 Sep 2007)

Tony":2rzvp7n4 said:


> A little confused here as to me the plane on the website is a left hander - i.e. to stand in front of the board shown, and grip the plane (finger in dip and palm on rear curve), one would have to use the left hand, not the right (without some special kind of wrist).
> 
> In fact, there si a left hand holding it lower down.



I'm with you on this one Tony, I'm a left hander, I always hold the tote of a bench plane with my left hand. To hold this plane it will be natural to use my left hand to push and guide it with my right. LN and Stanleys #98 & #99 are named as left & right but as a left hander the right handed models as the manufacturer insist to call then are easier to use for a left hander :shock:


----------



## Jake (11 Sep 2007)

If you are pushing the ball of the plane with your left, and guiding the front with your right, you are going to have cross your right arm over in front of your left arm - is that what you mean? 

Or do you mean you will run the other way up the board, and have the front guiding hand on the far side of the board?

Either way sounds wierd, but then I'm not left handed


----------



## Paul Kierstead (11 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":1s694glm said:


> Actually, the LH model (in a run of 300) would cost at least $400, as we'd need need all new tooling and fixtures.... :shock:



Wouldn't new tooling kind of miss the point of using the molds for your first plane? And one of the early tools too; is it the first Veritas tool?)

It looked very lovely at the orgy and I am tempted to buy one just for keepsakes purposes, but I have a very lovely bronze Veritas original already  which I should sell (I don't use it) but have admitted have a hard time letting it go.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (11 Sep 2007)

Jake":zp0tcn2y said:


> If you are pushing the ball of the plane with your left, and guiding the front with your right, you are going to have cross your right arm over in front of your left arm - is that what you mean?
> 
> Or do you mean you will run the other way up the board, and have the front guiding hand on the far side of the board?
> 
> Either way sounds wierd, but then I'm not left handed



Not at all, here is a pic of me holding an LN 98 which is a right handed, I know the blade is on the side for widening rebates but you will have to imagine the blade is on top :wink: 






Here I'm using a Stanley 79 which is more in keeping with the new Veritas in both pictures I'm pushing away from me, left to right exactly the same as I would use the new veritas.





:lol:


----------



## Jake (11 Sep 2007)

it still beats me how you going to do that with this except by crossing your hand over to the far side of the board to press it back against the wood - I obviously lack the resourcefulness of a lefty!


----------



## Lord Nibbo (11 Sep 2007)

Ah !!!! now I see whats going on ](*,) The pic Pekka Huhta posted has been cleverly reversed just look at the writing on the blade

Pekka Huhta pic





The original pic






:lol: Must be going senile :lol: 8-[


----------



## Paul Kierstead (11 Sep 2007)

Lord Nibbo":6d7g0wp1 said:


> Ah !!!! now I see whats going on ](*,) The pic Pekka Huhta posted has been cleverly reversed just look at the writing on the blade



Curious. Someone been having a wee bit of fun


----------



## Jake (11 Sep 2007)

Ah, I see, someone missed Pehka's 'special special gloat' and cunning photoshopping...


----------



## tnimble (12 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":3ksvsnub said:


> tnimble":3ksvsnub said:
> 
> 
> > (snip)
> ...



Isn't that great! Just in time for the 50 years anniversary!


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Sep 2007)

The postman came today :lol: \/ he had a special delivery :tool: 











Number 022 of 300 :lol:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Sep 2007)

Hi LN

Congratulations. I tried to place an order yesterday, but they are out of stock until the 29th.  

Cheers
Neil


----------



## tnimble (12 Sep 2007)

Congratulations LN!

Look on the bright side Neil, you'll only have to wait till the end of the month. The earlier to place the order the earlier you get one. I only have to wait a few days yet.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Sep 2007)

Newbie_Neil":2p361b2q said:


> Hi LN
> 
> Congratulations. I tried to place an order yesterday, but they are out of stock until the 29th.
> 
> ...



Many thanks Neil. Rob Lee posted on the 10th on woodnet that 100 were still for sale, and in another post they are schedualed out at 50 a week.

I ordered mine on the 6th or 7th, an email said it would be ready for posting on the 9th when that first 50 were due. Today the 12th it arrived, so less than a week even though they were not in stock when ordered.

Full mark to Rob & Lee Valley, superb service. Superb plane. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Sep 2007)

Hi LN



Lord Nibbo":29jv3jwx said:


> .... even though they were not in stock when ordered.



Were you able to order whilst it was showing out of stock?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Sep 2007)

Newbie_Neil":214h4a9y said:


> Hi LN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes get in quick


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Sep 2007)

Hi LN

Thank you so much, I've now placed my order.

When I saw it was not available until the 29th, I had just marked it for ordering later. :roll: 

Thanks again.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Rob Lee (12 Sep 2007)

Hi all - 

The dates on our system are the expected ship date IF you order immediately... the dates roll forward as we take more orders. The first 50 have already shipped, and there are another 80 or so being shipped in the next two days...

I know three went to the UK out of the first batch...

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":2pspv8rb said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I know three went to the UK out of the first batch...
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: #022 :lol: :lol: :lol: was one of them \/


----------



## tnimble (12 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":1pdgbje5 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> The first 50 have already shipped, and there are another 80 or so being shipped in the next two days...
> 
> ...



 Mine would probably by between #051 and #131


----------



## Rob Lee (12 Sep 2007)

tnimble":plzx4nic said:


> Rob Lee":plzx4nic said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all -
> ...



Yes - but the serial (unserial?) numbers are printed in a randomised sequence... so you could get #2, #300, or anything in between (A customer has already received #1) ....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Paul Kierstead (12 Sep 2007)

Well, in the broader sense they are serial ...


----------



## Mirboo (12 Sep 2007)

I hope at least one in the batch of 80 is heading downunder! [-o<


----------



## Martin Cash (13 Sep 2007)

It will be interesting to see how popular this limited edition release is going to be.
Apart from the stainless steel casting, and the limited numbers, I think that the revised depth adjuster will be warmly welcomed.
Perhaps Rob could give an update on the release so far.
Happy planing
MC


----------



## Taffy Turner (13 Sep 2007)

I have managed to resist temptation until now, but I finally succumbed and ordered one.

The stainless steel was just to shiny for me to resist any longer!!!    

Gary


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Sep 2007)

Hi Gary



Taffy Turner":vijvofy5 said:


> The stainless steel was just too shiny for me to resist any longer!!!



My thoughts exactly.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Rob Lee (13 Sep 2007)

Martin Cash":3mrn2oi8 said:


> It will be interesting to see how popular this limited edition release is going to be.
> Apart from the stainless steel casting, and the limited numbers, I think that the revised depth adjuster will be warmly welcomed.
> Perhaps Rob could give an update on the release so far.
> Happy planing
> MC



Hi Martin - 

For popularity.... well .... 300 :lol: :lol: .

There's no doubt it will sell out soon - there are fewer than 100 left...

Another 72 shipped yesterday - so there are now 122 in the wild...

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Martin Cash (13 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":3ksjy3xd said:


> Martin Cash":3ksjy3xd said:
> 
> 
> > It will be interesting to see how popular this limited edition release is going to be.
> ...



Thanks Rob.
From a different forum:

_There is real marketing genius in the random allocation of serial numbers for these collectors' planes.
Everyone has a chance at getting a "magic" number like 001, or 300.
As well as that, it would seem that the bronze plane will be dicontinued, leaving only the ductile cast iron version.
If this is correct, then the bronzes will become sought after as collectables as well.
I wonder what else is waiting in the wings at Lee Valley?
Sounds like the marketing and the design departments have been at the red cordial again._

Is this correct?
Many thanks
MC


----------



## Rob Lee (13 Sep 2007)

Hi Martin - 

Yes - it's substantially correct....

We do know that #1 has shipped already though... and we did run enough bronze castings to keep us for a year or two before we modified the mold...

But yes - we will discontinue the Bronze plane (probably next fall). 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Paul Kierstead (13 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":1g5c77qo said:


> There's no doubt it will sell out soon - there are fewer than 100 left...



Geez, Rob, no need to be stoking those fires! It burns by itself just fine.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (13 Sep 2007)

Rob Lee":m2f7fdwv said:


> Hi Martin -
> 
> Yes - it's substantially correct....
> 
> ...



Umm... err now that the mold is modified can we expect a very final run off of a limited edition bronze plane with the screw adjusters? :wink:


----------



## Taffy Turner (13 Sep 2007)

Newbie_Neil":3ogl2s1o said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neil,

Great (Welsh) minds think alike mate!  

Gary


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Sep 2007)

Hi Gary



Taffy Turner":11tdrywj said:


> Great (Welsh) minds think alike mate!



Absolutely. :wink: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Harbo (13 Sep 2007)

But are you folks that have bought or ordered one actually going to use it or keep it safe in its box to hand down to the next generations??

Rod :wink:


----------



## tnimble (13 Sep 2007)

Harbo":z5em3bza said:


> But are you folks that have bought or ordered one actually going to use it or keep it safe in its box to hand down to the next generations??
> 
> Rod :wink:



Definitely going to use it with care (like with all tools) and keep the box with everything that comes with it in a safe place.

:wink:


----------



## promhandicam (13 Sep 2007)

Harbo":3dmkttxc said:


> But are you folks that have bought or ordered one actually going to use it or keep it safe in its box to hand down to the next generations?? Rod :wink:



Like tnimble I will be using mine - no way I'm spending all that money on an ornament. I suspect that they are made to be used as well - they come with a bag not a marble plinth.

Steve


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 Sep 2007)

Harbo":1sngu67y said:


> But are you folks that have bought or ordered one actually going to use it or keep it safe in its box to hand down to the next generations??



I will be using it. That is, of course, after a visit to my personal tool sharpener.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Sep 2007)

I will be using mine - admittedly not that often, but it is hardly the sort of thing you would use everyday unless you are a cabinet maker.

Gary


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Sep 2007)

What do you think Rob?







:lol: :lol: :lol:

Now I know the nickel plated Stanley 92 ain't as good as Robs Veritas shoulder plane, but it's pretty in bronze don't you think?





:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Paul Kierstead (14 Sep 2007)

Taffy Turner":fpah38wf said:


> ... it is hardly the sort of thing you would use everyday unless you are a cabinet maker.



Oh, I doubt they would use it every day.


----------



## dchenard (15 Sep 2007)

Paul Kierstead":2qcel4yw said:


> Taffy Turner":2qcel4yw said:
> 
> 
> > ... it is hardly the sort of thing you would use everyday unless you are a cabinet maker.
> ...



But a box maker just might...

DC


----------



## Paul Kierstead (15 Sep 2007)

dchenard":elqqjawc said:


> But a box maker just might...



I doubt that. Once you clamp a piece in a vise, the plane will hang down too far to clear the vise for most box-sized parts.


----------



## tnimble (15 Sep 2007)

Nice pictures LN! Any plane in bronze looks great!

Just got emailed yesterday my plane is on its way! \/



And no this plane isn't going to be used every day (or better said every woodworking day). But that is with most tools. Every tool has its specific task so most tools don't get used in a project just a different subset of them for eac job.


----------



## dchenard (15 Sep 2007)

Received mine yesterday... No 053... \/ 

DC


----------



## Lord Nibbo (16 Sep 2007)

dchenard":2gqpud6d said:


> Received mine yesterday... No 053... \/
> 
> DC


 Have you tried it out yet? I'm still looking at mine :lol: can't believe how good it is in SS. :lol:


----------



## dchenard (16 Sep 2007)

Lord Nibbo":2x8nb821 said:


> dchenard":2x8nb821 said:
> 
> 
> > Received mine yesterday... No 053... \/
> ...



Well... Here's the thing...

I already have the iron one, and both are RH... I wasn't really planning on using the SS one, and even though this is not my type to buy things just for looks, this one will sit on a shelf just to be admired...

DC


----------



## tnimble (17 Sep 2007)

I got a very welcome surprise today. I expected the plane to arrive Wednesday but it was already today \/ I got 246-300.

But the most important thing:






Directly out of the box, I only set the blade to protrude a little. Well done Rob its a wonderful plane. Also many thankyou's for the excellent service and swift delivery. Here's to many many more years of Veritas / Lee Valley! ccasion5:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (18 Sep 2007)

tnimble":1uzqhsjd said:


> I got a very welcome surprise today. I expected the plane to arrive Wednesday but it was already today \/ I got 246-300.



Oh dear, you used it. It's now only worth half as much cos it's used. :lol: Have you noticed how photogenic these little planes are? I don't think I've seen a bad pic yet :lol:


----------



## tnimble (18 Sep 2007)

Lord Nibbo":rikyod9l said:


> tnimble":rikyod9l said:
> 
> 
> > I got a very welcome surprise today. I expected the plane to arrive Wednesday but it was already today \/ I got 246-300.
> ...



Oh well, I'll just sign and keep the shavings with the plane along with an certificate to compensate it's value.  :lol:



> Have you noticed how photogenic these little planes are? I don't think I've seen a bad pic yet :lol:


I swear the plane moved on the bench and stroke a pose when I came in with the camera :lol:


----------



## engineer one (18 Sep 2007)

ah so now all you galootaholics are telling us it is the plane's fault.

look i want to be photographed :roll: 

let's be honest you just want to boast :twisted: :twisted: 

and why not.

i shall stick with my original bronze one and be happy :^o 

well i am really honest :lol: 

well done rob, great marketing ploy

paul :wink:


----------



## Alf (18 Sep 2007)

Oh dear. I did hope that at least you lot wouldn't get caught up in the numbered thing. Oh deary me... :roll: 

Not angry, merely grieved, Alf :lol:


----------



## engineer one (18 Sep 2007)

nice to see the voice of reason back on the scene :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 Sep 2007)

Hello all

I have a couple of quick questions if you will

All you UK bods who have ordered/received one, did you order through the Lee Valley site direct? And have you been stung for customs charges yet (if yes, how much)?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Lord Nibbo (19 Sep 2007)

TrimTheKing":3fmxu3gb said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have a couple of quick questions if you will
> 
> ...



Yes I ordered from Lee Valley, I paid no tax, and no vat. \/


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 Sep 2007)

Nice  

I have just ordered one but was a bit surprised that they were showing out of stock, new stock expected 10-05-2007 :shock: 

At first I thought I had travelled back in time by 4 months, then I realised that it meant 5th October rather than 10th of May  

Cheers

Mark


----------



## lurker (19 Sep 2007)

Trim,

They are a bit backward the other side of the pond :lol: 

Be aware its a gamble regarding tax etc. 
Do a forum search where this has been debated at length.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Sep 2007)

Hi all

I always find it better to have things sent surface mail as this, to date, has avoided the dreaded taxes.

They quote five to six weeks but, in practice, it only takes about 8-10 days.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Alf (19 Sep 2007)

Carter":3dgi6g7c said:


> They quote five to six weeks but, in practice, it only takes about 8-10 days.


I dunno if you're lucky or what, Neil, but my last order definitely took 5 to 6 weeks so you can't rely on that either. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (19 Sep 2007)

Hi Alf

I've just realised that this is from Canada and all of my orders were from the States.

Hopefully, it won't make much difference.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Lord Nibbo (19 Sep 2007)

Carter":1k6m7vzc said:


> Hi all
> 
> I always find it better to have things sent surface mail as this, to date, has avoided the dreaded taxes.
> 
> ...



Mine was sent air mail $18 ish. From day of ordering to having it in my hands 6 days. :lol:


----------



## tnimble (19 Sep 2007)

I had to pay tax this time. It was only around 30 £ and I did not only buy the plane. In a sense it makes up for some previous outside Europe orders.

Last time the driver from the post office did not notice the large red sticker on the box and just immediately handed the box to me ask asked for a signature without ever asking for the about a honderd quid.  I also did n't notice untill after opening the box. They put the sticker on the side.

But this time there was a large COD sticker on top and our UPS driver is much smarter (and nicer) than those gusy from the po.


----------



## Paul Kierstead (19 Sep 2007)

tnimble":1dkio0cq said:


> But this time there was a large COD sticker on top and our UPS driver is much smarter (and nicer) than those gusy from the po.



Much the same in Canada. Here, if you get it via UPS, you are 100% guaranteed to get hit with the taxes. The PO is hit and miss.


----------



## tnimble (19 Sep 2007)

Paul Kierstead":hw1dvpi1 said:


> tnimble":hw1dvpi1 said:
> 
> 
> > But this time there was a large COD sticker on top and our UPS driver is much smarter (and nicer) than those gusy from the po.
> ...



Indeed. But I rather pay the little extra (was around 3 pounds more) and the taxes to have it guaranteed within only a few days then gamble on the to be taxed or not to be taxed and risk the wonderful delivery I had the last couple of packages.

One Packet (the one the driver forgot to ask the payment for) took many phone call and letters to have them to find the box which has been sitting only a few K away from me for almost half a year. For another smaller packet (domestic shipment) they gave up after a few months saying it was lost. Very disapointing.


----------



## Woody Alan (19 Sep 2007)

> Last time the driver from the post office did not notice the large red sticker on the box and just immediately handed the box to me ask asked for a signature without ever asking for the about a honderd quid


Interesting because Post office employees no longer take any payment for goods requiring tax and "hostage" charges, so he wouldn't have cared less about the sticker if the parcel was given to him he'd deliver, that's why you have to go to a sorting office and pay the £8 for them "not" delivering the parcel. Daylight robbery, at least UPS and the others deliver still don't take your money just invoice later.

Alan


----------



## tnimble (19 Sep 2007)

Woody Alan":1yncpufg said:


> > Last time the driver from the post office did not notice the large red sticker on the box and just immediately handed the box to me ask asked for a signature without ever asking for the about a honderd quid
> 
> 
> Interesting because Post office employees no longer take any payment for goods requiring tax and "hostage" charges, so he wouldn't have cared less about the sticker if the parcel was given to him he'd deliver, that's why you have to go to a sorting office and pay the £8 for them "not" delivering the parcel. Daylight robbery, at least UPS and the others deliver still don't take your money just invoice later.
> ...



Different country. Here they still do COD at your door step. And you do pay them not only to deliver it, but also pay them for accepting the tax money.


----------



## Woody Alan (19 Sep 2007)

> Here they still do COD at your door step. And you do pay them not only to deliver it, but also pay them for accepting the tax money.


My apologies, I don't always remember/look where people are located. PO same here, except as I say, they won't even deliver at all! before charging for tax and admin to release the captive parcel back into civilisation.

Alan


----------



## Anonymous (28 Sep 2007)

Lee Valley Web Site":1mevgfn9 said:


> 1 unit backordered., Expected to ship on 09/28/2007



<tap> <tap> Don't they know it's almost mid-day here? :lol: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Taffy Turner (11 Oct 2007)

Received an email yesterday to say that mine has shipped.

Sadly I opted for surface shipment to save cost ad hopefully avoid duty - so it could take from 10 days to 6 weeks to arrive - hope it's the 10 days not the 6 weeks!!!

I'll let you know what number I got when it arrives.

Gary


----------



## Newbie_Neil (11 Oct 2007)

Hi Gary



Taffy Turner":2710ax4d said:


> Sadly I opted for surface shipment to save cost ad hopefully avoid duty - so it could take from 10 days to 6 weeks to arrive - hope it's the 10 days not the 6 weeks!!!



I did the same (to save dosh) and despite the postal strikes, I still believe it'll take less than two weeks. :roll: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## CNC Paul (22 Oct 2007)

Yippee !!!

I just got mine No. 163 

Very nice, the only down side was paying DHL £11.00 to collect £20.82 duty.

Dick Turpin lives, I'm off to the workshop to play.


CNC Paul


----------



## Newbie_Neil (22 Oct 2007)

Newbie_Neil":fqxnmkdp said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just shows what I know, doesn't it. Twenty one days and counting. :roll: 

Cheers,
Neil

PS Paul, enjoy.


----------



## tnimble (22 Oct 2007)

On the topic of the pay or not to pay import tax.

I did recieve a package with a plane (not this plane which I already used a couple of times) from the USA. The dutch customs have gone completely mad:

Contents: Stanley Planes
Category: Toys
Cost : 67,00 USD
Shipping: 35 USD
Total declarable: 103,00 USD / 92.87 Euro
Hanlding : 12,00 euro
Tax : 20.50 euro
Total : 32.50 euro

Since when does 67 + 35 equals 103? and since when did value of the dollar jump up again? in should be around 72 euro not 92 euro!

And since when are handtools (as per the shipping info on the package) toys? Oh ehm that is indeed debatable.


----------

